# (SOLVED)Brak ikony regulacji dźwięku w tray'u.

## maxim.251

Używam Gnome light. Stwierdziłem że lepiej samemu wszystko od podstaw dostosowywać bez zbędnych śmieci.

Mam taki mały problem. Nie jest on tak ważny ale na pewno ułatwił by mi życie. A mianowicie po instalacji ALSA i innych takich brakuje mi ikonki do regulacji (pogłaśniania) dźwięku. Jakoś się obędę ale czasami gdy potrzeba szybko wyciszyć dzwięki to jest mały problem i muszę włączać program "Gnome Alsa Mixer" Co jest nie co nie wygodne.

Wiem że jest ikonka kontrolująca ten program ale opisu na włączenie jej na necie nie znalazłem. Czy jest jakiś sposób by ją załączyć?

Na razie zainstalowałem "Wolume Ico" Ale nie spełnia moich oczekiwań. Nie pokazuje się pasek przewijania w którym mógł bym łatwo dostosować głośność.Last edited by maxim.251 on Sat Sep 22, 2012 6:23 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## PabloEsc

Nie wiem jakiej wersji Gnome używasz (2.x czy już 3.x), ale zakładam że 2.x bo w 3.x defaultowo panel ma kontrolę głośności.

Upewnij się czy masz zainstalowane : 

```
gnome-base/gnome-applets
```

I jeżeli tak to prawolik na panelu -> dodaj applet i tam będzie regulator głośności.

----------

## maxim.251

Właśnie w tym sęk że już to zrobiłem, zainstalowałem wszystkie programy apleto podobne.

W menu panelu gdzie mogę dodawać ikonki jest tam WolumeControl. Ale wo gule się nie uruchamia. 

Może coś ze sterownikiem? Chociaż stery bardzo ładnie działają. Z Alsa Mixer mogę robić regulację dowoli. Słuchawki też działają.

 I tak, to jest wersja Gnome 2.3 bo 3 mi się nie podoba z tym shelem.

Może to nie jest pytanie do tego posta, ale teoretycznie rozwiązał by mój problem.

A czy jest możliwość zainstalować sobie Gnome 3 bez tego shela? Żeby mi nie wyskakiwał boczny panel? Tylko mieć normalnie normalny tradycyjny pasek menu? 

Jeśli tak to proszę o sugestie jak to zrobić lub czego nie instalować.

 Dodam Tylko że instalowałem gnome-light. Przynajmniej nie mam śmietnika w menu program, ale zdaje sobie sprawę z tego że wtedy mogę napotkać na problemy przy instalacji indywidualnych pakietów.

Hih, zabawna sprawa, teraz to mi zegar zniknął. Pojawiła się chmurka że ikona w aplecie jest już nie dostępna. :/

----------

## PabloEsc

a) w kwestii appletu odpal może z terminala applet przez 

```
gnome-volume-control-applet
```

(zaznaczam, że piszę z pamięci nazwę) i zobacz z czym mu jest źle (możesz tu wkleić log).

b) Gnome 3 ma opcję fallback mode (wybieraną z poziomu GDM przy logowaniu), która bardziej przypomina Gnome 2.x - panel itd.

----------

## maxim.251

A jak zainstalować tego gnome 3 lub co instalować by nie mieć problemów z ikonami? I nie instalować niepotrzebnych mi pakietów? Bo nie mam pewności, ale wpisując same GNOME w emerge to instaluje chyba metapakiet...

Ten pakiet już nie istnieje, lub program go nie widzi. A jeszcze inny problem mam z tym że przez pewne flagi wogule nie mogę zainstalować gnome-shell.

```
These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! The ebuild selected to satisfy "net-misc/curl[ssl,curl_ssl_openssl]" has unmet requirements.

- net-misc/curl-7.27.0-r2::gentoo USE="ldap ssl -ares -idn -ipv6 -kerberos -metalink -rtmp -ssh -static-libs -test -threads" CURL_SSL="nss openssl -axtls -cyassl -gnutls -polarssl"

  The following REQUIRED_USE flag constraints are unsatisfied:

    ssl? ( exactly-one-of ( curl_ssl_axtls curl_ssl_cyassl curl_ssl_gnutls curl_ssl_openssl curl_ssl_nss curl_ssl_polarssl ) )

  The above constraints are a subset of the following complete expression:

    threads? ( !ares ) ssl? ( exactly-one-of ( curl_ssl_axtls curl_ssl_cyassl curl_ssl_gnutls curl_ssl_openssl curl_ssl_nss curl_ssl_polarssl ) )

(dependency required by "net-libs/liboauth-0.9.7[curl,-nss]" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-3.2.3-r2[gnome-online-accounts]" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "gnome-base/gnome-shell-3.2.2.1" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "gnome-shell" [argument])

```

Okazało się że miałem włączone dwie flagi maskujące "~x86 i x86" Wyłączyłem ją i instalacja apletów ruszyła.

I stanęła przy właśnie głośności, pogodzie, i zegarze. NIe umiem tego rozwiązać i chyba zacznę zastanawiać się nad przeniesieniem na gnome3.Last edited by maxim.251 on Wed Aug 01, 2012 11:32 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## PabloEsc

Najlepiej dodaj gnome-light do package.keywords, a potem co Ci emerge będzie mówiło podczas mergowania gnome-light (odmaskowywanie kolejnych pakietów, ustawianie flag USE itd.)

----------

## maxim.251

Ok spróbuję.

Udało mi się wykombinować z pakietami jakie blokowały mi instalacje gnome-applets. Teraz instaluje wersje na ~x86. 

Musiałem odinstalować 2 pakiety, by na ich miejsce ze emergować nowe. Po za tym instalując gnome-applets dodało mi do instalacji panel z nowej wersji i menu. To wszystko robiłem poza xorgiem.  Mam nadzieje że te pakiety nie będą się gryzły z resztą systemu.

Jak już wspominałem, nie chciałem instalować całego shela, bo to za dużo pakietów na raz się ładowało. A o metapakiecie gnome nawet nie chcę słyszeć  :Razz:  I mam nadzieje że ikonki powrócą. 

 Szkoda że zespół gnoma tak usilnie próbuje odejść od pomysłu gnome2. I wciskają shela który jest nie praktyczny i przy stwarza więcej nerwów w użytkowaniu. Po skompilowaniu pakietów dam znać jak działa i czy pomogło.

----------

## maxim.251

HURA! Udało się. Zainstalowałem panel z gnome 3 ale system pozostał z Gnome2. Nie wiem czy to dobrze, ale problem z ikonami w tray chyba będzie rozwiązany. Nadal nie mam głośności, w tayu, ale przynajmniej mam całą resztę ikonek.

----------

## Jacekalex

```
qlist -IvUqC gnome-panel  applet gnome-media

dev-python/gnome-applets-python-2.32.0

gnome-base/gnome-applets-2.32.1.1 gnome gstreamer ipv6 policykit

gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.32.1-r3 bonobo introspection

gnome-extra/gnome-media-2.32.0-r1 flac mp3 vorbis

gnome-extra/sensors-applet-2.2.7-r1 dbus hddtemp libnotify lm_sensors video_cards_nvidia

net-analyzer/netspeed_applet-0.16
```

I ikonka regulacji głośności jest na swoim miejscu, na normalnym panelu Gnome-2.32,

działa też regulacja przyciskami multimedialnymi z  klawiatury.

Pozdrawiam

 :Cool: Last edited by Jacekalex on Sat Dec 22, 2012 6:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## maxim.251

Tak, dziękuję. Wtedy pomieszałem gałęzie stabilnej i niestabilnej, i jak puźniej instalowałem inne programy to kolidowały z  stabilnymi programami, tak że w końcu znikały mi ikonki z tray'a. Teraz instalowałem od nowa system i użyłem tylko stabilnej gałęzi, i już nie było żadnych problemów.

 Jeszcze raz dziekuję za uwagę i czas.

----------

